# Entrance holes?



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

The plans I have call for 3 large holes on the side of the hive. From what I'm reading I think I'd be better off with smaller holes in the front. I'm thinking about 7-8 1/2" holes up high on the front, basically just below the roof lip. The roof frame will come down about 1 1/2" over the vertical walls.

Thoughts? I did a search and couldn't find much info.

Thanks


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I have the three on the side works great. I can't t say how the other is though. But I am sure iy would be fine. My holes are wine cork size which makes closing a fee super easy.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, the plans I have call for three 1 15/16" or there about to be able to use 2" bungs. From what I'm reading I would be better with the holes in the end so that once they start to winter they can move aft for food? If I don't watch it close with side holes they will set up in the middle and then move in one direction and possibly starve before spring? Or at least that's what I'm getting from reading up. Lots of conflicting info on top bar hives out there.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I read somewhere that the bees typically have a three square inch opening in a natural hive. I run both bottom and top entrances. Bottom entrance is 5/8"x5" and the top is 3/8"x2". On my supers I have three 3/8" holes drilled below the handhold. The bees will more easily defend the 3/8" openings over the 5/8" one. 
Just some food for thought.

I realized after my reply that I am replying to the Top Bar Hive Forum, my apologies. I am not running top bar hives. However, I do have to deal with a lot of robbing bees in my area.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Will, I've got two top bar hives both have end entrances on one end. My entrances are slots at the bottom all the way across. I did end up adding a landing board under each. Both for a landing board and so that I could more easily reduce the entrance in the winter. Both hives have screen bottoms that I close in the winter. My hives hold 26 bars (18" wide). About 36" long. I wish they were longer for more bars. My first year the filled the hives, I pulled some honey. They both exploded the next spring, the first 1-2 bars were filled with pollen and then brood nest to the rear. I super end one hive with a Lang deep. The other hive swarmed.
I like the end entrances but have hear many like Mariah that have been successful with side entrances.
Fabian


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, I've got the plans from the internet, off hand the two hive I've built are out of 1" cyprus and 47" long by 18" wide. I think I'll go with the end entrance, with 7 or so 5/8" holes unless someone has objections and a better idea. I hope I have enough capacity, if not I will add a lang super to the end. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JohnnyDanger (Jan 20, 2015)

I went with 7/8" holes on the end of my top bar hive... I'm also using corks to open and close them as needed. I initially had 3 holes but mid-season drilled another 3 holes as there seemed to be a bit of a traffic jam during peak flow (the bee's probably didn't mind, but that's what it looked like to me.) I don't know if that is an ideal entrance configuration, especially with only one season under my belt, but it seems to have gone well and they haven't propolised any of the holes shut. For winter I have left 2 holes open; one near the top and one near the bottom.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, sounds like a good idea, I'll give it a try. I think I'm probably way over thinking things, bee's have been kept in hollow logs for years.


----------



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

I've done my entrance holes several different ways. My first hive had three on the side, and the only thing I didn't like about that is when I stand on the side to work the hive, I'm kind of in the bees' way since it's backed up to a fence. I find I stand on the side more than the front. So the next few I put on the ends. I've read pros and cons about holes on the top or bottom for air flow, heat, etc., so I decided to do a bit of both. I've put three holes vertically on the front of the hive and to the right or left, not the center of the front. Make sense? And they seem to close up the top two in winter, I guess to hold in heat. I figure with three vertically, they can decide if they like top, middle or bottom entrances. I've liked this design really well for the last two years. I just do one-inch holes, but I think I'll try 7/8 so I can use wine corks too.


----------



## Greenbeen (Jan 9, 2021)

Lonestarbees said:


> I've done my entrance holes several different ways. My first hive had three on the side, and the only thing I didn't like about that is when I stand on the side to work the hive, I'm kind of in the bees' way since it's backed up to a fence. I find I stand on the side more than the front. So the next few I put on the ends. I've read pros and cons about holes on the top or bottom for air flow, heat, etc., so I decided to do a bit of both. I've put three holes vertically on the front of the hive and to the right or left, not the center of the front. Make sense? And they seem to close up the top two in winter, I guess to hold in heat. I figure with three vertically, they can decide if they like top, middle or bottom entrances. I've liked this design really well for the last two years. I just do one-inch holes, but I think I'll try 7/8 so I can use wine corks too.


I know this isn't years old, but I'd like to know how the vertical entrance holes went?


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Me too. I'm planning on Layens hive but want entrance on the short side. I was thinking an entrance on the bottom and one on top just under the hood.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

beekeepermarcososo said:


> I got this for Christmas from my wife  What did you get? Amazon.com: Beekeeper or Beekeeping Funny Bee Lover Style Honey Gift T-Shirt: Clothing


Wish there was a thumbs down button.

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I wish we had better spam filters.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

And that is why I don't go to most links on here unless it's from members that have been here and very active for over a year

Now back to entrances


----------

